
Always Start with an Empty Commit - gsylvie
https://bit-booster.com/doing-git-wrong/2017/01/02/git-init-empty/
======
qznc
> I’ve never actually seen an orphan branch in the wild.

I use them for Github's `gh-pages` branches. However, the [official
documentation]([https://help.github.com/articles/creating-project-pages-
usin...](https://help.github.com/articles/creating-project-pages-using-the-
command-line/)) suggests to branch of master and delete everything.

I also work in [a repo with _three_
roots]([https://github.com/libfirm/libfirm](https://github.com/libfirm/libfirm)).
It was different repos, which got merged later.

~~~
gsylvie
Interesting gh-pages approach!

Yes, that make sense. An orphan branch is a nice way to bring in the disparate
history of a separate repo that you've decided to merge into your main repo.

